# ماهي اشكال التكسيات الخارجية او الواجهات ؟



## وسيع الخاطر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

افيدوني يرحمكم الله عن التكسيات الخارجية المصمته والزجاجية

اشكالها و انواعها وماهيتها

أرجوكم انا ضيف ومحتاج لمساعدتكم كونكم معماريون وانا مدني


----------



## وسيع الخاطر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

فيدوني ولو بمعلومة فأنا بأمس الحاجه الى المعلومات أيا كان


----------



## معماريمن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*التكسيات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 

التكسيات الخارجية كثيرة جدا وهذه بعضا منها:
السجما او المزايييك او الطابوق الجيري او الرخام او الحجر

الحجر الطبيعي والصناعي وهذا يتكون من قطع متساوية من الحجر يتراوح سماكته من 5سم-10سم حسب الطلب .

طريقة تركيب الحجر 


1- طريقة الخلطه اوالاسمنت وهذه الطريقه تتم بعد عملية الطرطشه للواجهات المراد

تركيب الحجر عليها ولكن ليس جميع انواع الحجر تتحمل هذه الطريق فالحجر الاردني والسوري 

هما افضل انواع الحجر تحما 

2-الطريقه الميكانيميه او الرول بلاك مع الزاويه ويستخدم هذا النوع من التركيب 
للاحجار التي تمتص المياه لاسيما الحجر السعودي

ثانيا:
السيجما عبارة عن نوع من انواع التشطيبات الخارجية.
وهو عبارة صيغ بسماكة من 4 الى 6 ملم على مساح خارجي .

ثالثا :
الواجهات الكلادينج وهي عبارة عن واجهات من الواح معدنية .

رابعا :
الحجر الجيري وهو نوع من الطوب الأسمنتي بالوان مختلفة واشكال مختلفة ايضا والشائع القياس 20*10*6 بالسنتيميتر .....

وهناك انواع كثيرة جدا لا يسعني وصفها جميعا ولي عوده ان شاء الله ..

تحياتي العاطره
اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## midomail2006 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع لان انا حقيقى محتاجه يفضل وجود صور تفصيلية


----------



## حسام قسام (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم وياريت لو عندكم معلومات اضافية عن الكلادينج


----------



## بيبوالمهندس (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د مجدي حمودة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اعمال التكسيات بالرخام 
اصبح منتشرا استخدام الرخام كمادة لتكية الواجهات ولعل اهم الطرق المستخدمة في ذلك هي الطريقة الميكانيكية حيث يتم استخدام الكانانت والمسامير التي يتم تثبيتها بالحوائط ثم توع قطع الرخام علي الكانات في الفتحات التي خصصت لها بقطع الرخام ثم يتم ضبط الافقية والراسية لقطع الرخام وهكذا


----------



## مطردينو (2 يناير 2011)

ارجو منكم اخوتي الاعزاء مساعدتي في بحثي عن(تكنلوجيا تصنيع واستخدام الالمونيوم في تغليف المباني (الكلادن))


----------



## steelco (12 أبريل 2011)

معلومات عن الاكلايدنج

* فوائد الواح الاكيدنج*​ ​ *يعتبر الالومنيوم معدن العصر الحديث لتمتعه بمزايا عديده**,** فهو يتفوق على الخشب والحديد بمسافات طويله ولقد تعددت استخدامات الامنيوم الاخرى . فأصبح يدخل في الواجهات والابواب والنوافذ والديكورات والقواطع وخلافه.*​ ​ ​ ويعد منتوج الاكلايدنج من المنتجات ذات الجدوى الاقتصاديه العاليه ومن اهمها : 

· *الناحيه الجماليه* : والتي نستطيع ان نستفيد من هذا المنتج لعمل تكوينات جماليه معماريه وذلك لسهولة استخدامه لما يتمتع به من مرونه عاليه وسهوله في تشكيله.​ · ​ · سهولة التركيب بدون مخلفات ضاره.​ · ​ · المحافظه على درجة حراره داخل البنايه المغلفه بالمنتوج أقل من الخارج بما لا يقل عن 12درجه مئويه – 15درجه مئويه بالنسبه للابنيه غير المغلفه.​ وهذا مما يوفر في كلفة أجهزة التكيف. 

· يتحمل المنتوج درجات حراره تصل الى 85درجه مئويه.​ 


يتمتع ايضا بأن له الوان عديده يمكن استخدامها لشتى انواع البناء.
 ​ · الابنيه المبنيه بالجدران الاسمنتيه تكتسب الحراره بسرعه ولا تفقده بسهوله حيث تدوم الحراره فيها الى اكثر من 5-6 ساعات بعد مغيب الشمس. أما الابنيه المغلفه بمنتج الاكلايدنج فهي تحافظ على درجة حرارتها بصورة مستمرة.​ 



































وانا مستعد لاي استفسار او معلومة
تحياتي


----------



## steelco (12 أبريل 2011)

مطردينو قال:


> ارجو منكم اخوتي الاعزاء مساعدتي في بحثي عن(تكنلوجيا تصنيع واستخدام الالمونيوم في تغليف المباني (الكلادن))





تتكون الواح الاامنيوم من عدة عناصر
العنصر الاول 
وهوه مادة الالمنيوم وتكون على شكل رقائق بسمك يتراوح من 04 او 05او 06 ملم او حسب الطلب من المصنع
وتكون على شكل طبقتين امامية ملونه وخلفية
العنصر الثاني
مادة PVDF
هذه المادة هية مادة مرنة وعازلة للحرارة والصوت





















اخي العزيز انا حاظر لاي استفسار حول الموضوع لكونه من اختصاصي
تحياتي
​


----------



## abdo727 (16 أبريل 2011)

ارجو اضافة تفاصيل للتركيب التكسيات مع المخططات لو سمحت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## steelco (16 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز
هناك عدة طرق لعملية تركيب الاكلادنك
نحن في العراق 
نقوم بعمل هيكل من الحديد المغلون ونثبته على الجدار المطلوب وبعد ذالك نثبت الاكلادنك على الهيكل
الحديدي المغلون وحسب التصاميم الهندسية وانصح بزيارة موقع شركة اليبوند 
http://www.alubond.com/europe/alubond.html#

















تحياتي​


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## steelco (19 أبريل 2011)

لمن يرغب بالحصول على كثير من المعلومات عن (الاكلادنك)
انصح بزيارة الروابط التالية
www.dubaisco.com

http://www.facebook.com/pages/شركة-دبي-الصناعية-للحدادة-والالمنيوم/156787751035831


تحياتي
واكرر استعدادي للاجابة عن اي استفسار حول الموضوع​


----------



## الخطيب حسن (3 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لكل صاحب مجهود 
ارجو من الاخ العزيز steelco تزويدنا بطريقه وكيفيه التركيب ومقاسات الالواح المعدنيه


----------



## bardiesy (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bardiesy (10 يونيو 2013)

حقيقي معلومات جميلة ورائعه ويا حبذ لو يتم طرح صور


----------

